# If you could have ONE Post workout meal...



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

... what would it be and why? Suppose that you've already had a whey shake and just got home.

Just interested to see people choices and reasons, been giving my diet some second thoughts...

Mine would be a big juicy steak, my mums lettuce / red onion / tomato salad with lemon juice and olive oil, and a BIG dollop of creamy mash potato!

Loads of protein, nice amount of carbs and a bit of efa all on a plate I can clear in a couple secs. I understand that red meat is more suited to a hard gainer than tuna or chicken, so I'm trying to get more of it in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Fat free cheese, pasta and chicken.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chicken/turkey with sweet potatoe wedges and veg. Could also swap the sweet pot for oats,raisens, choc whey and soya milk yum with a touch of honey.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

oats, chocolate protein powder and almonds

or

cottage cheese, fat free yoghurt, dry oats, cinnamon, frozen berries, almonds and honey OMFG this is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

steak and sweet potatoe.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Cottage cheese with Pinapple from ASDA.....

300g of pure chicken breast, penut butter spread over it.....

Mixed veg....

Mmmmm 

GHS


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

off season - a huge chicken curry and fat naan bread with ice cream after

diet - chicken omlette and sugar free jelly


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

cajun chicken (cooked on bbq) and chips and salad with arctic roll for pudding then washed down with copius stella


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tandori chicken fillet with mint yougurt poured over it,

pila rice,

popa doms and mango chutney

Lovely.......

GHS


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> oats, chocolate protein powder and almonds
> 
> or
> 
> cottage cheese, fat free yoghurt, dry oats, cinnamon, frozen berries, almonds and honey OMFG this is AMAZING!!!!!!


 You know I never thought of making it a sweet one - that sounds fcuking gorgeous!

Hope ya don't mind me borrowin it :laugh:

GHS mate that chicken & PB sounds the business, think you just sorted my dinner for tonight:thumbup1:


----------



## MrWilson (Nov 20, 2008)

Chicken breasts - reggie reggie sauce with brown rice and veg.

or big fat steak :beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

steak all the way if i could

some new potatoes cooked with mint leaves and abit of pepper sauce


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

Shredded chilli and garlic chicken n noodles for the chinese :thumb:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Con said:


> Fat free cheese, pasta and chicken.





Robsta said:


> steak and sweet potatoe.....





Tinytom said:


> off season - a huge chicken curry and fat naan bread with ice cream after
> 
> diet - chicken omlette and sugar free jelly





jw007 said:


> cajun chicken (cooked on bbq) and chips and salad with arctic roll for pudding then washed down with copius stella


All the above sound good to me, summers here.. so i tend to eat more salad than veg, SUMMMERS HEEERRREEEEEEEEE yeeeeehhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

:whistling:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

steank cooked on bbq with prawns and salad

or

Spag ball


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

MrWilson said:


> Chicken breasts - reggie reggie sauce with brown rice and veg.
> 
> or big fat steak :beer:


Do u mean reggae reggae sauce:lol: the one that Levi Roots brought to fame on "The Dragons Den"? Its just ive never heard of reggie reggie sauce:lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry man that is funny though:laugh:



Mrdaveyk said:


> steak all the way if i could
> 
> some new potatoes cooked with mint leaves and abit of pepper sauce


But new potatoes are mint bruv!!!

:innocent:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ghostdog said:


> You know I never thought of making it a sweet one - that sounds fcuking gorgeous!
> 
> Hope ya don't mind me borrowin it :laugh:


oh its awesome

some times i used to add protein powder, or fresh fruit, chopped up dried fruit, coconut is good in it too

YOU can do soooooooooo many things, but the base is the cottage cheese, yoghut and oats!! (or even without the oats as i did on low carb days)

tis FAB


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

wholemeal pitta bread with almond butter, minced beef cooked with red onions and black pepper, Its all gd!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

sweet potato, broccoli, carrots, seasoned chicken

or red pesto, wholegrain pasta, chicken, cheese, peppers

orrr mashed potato, low fat cream cheese, steak, broccoli


----------

